# Recipe you got to try on them wisker fish



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

We are all used to eating fried catifsh so try this and see how you like it. My family can,t get enough.

Buy a box of regular chez-it crackers, you know the little yellow looking small crackers. Now put them in a baggie and beat the heck out of them, making them into a meal. 

Grap a hand full of fresh grated parmision cheese. Remember this is fresh grated and not that powder stuff. Mix this in with the meal. 

Now put in as much of cyiene pepper or red pepper to taste, I like it hot. 

Melt you some butter and dredge the catfish in the butter and then pat on a good cover of the meal on both sides 

Place on a oiled cokie sheet and place in pre-heated oven at 350 degrees and cook about 20 minutes. You better cook a lot of this as it goes fast, we usually have to cook two pans full. It is really good. 

Email me and tell me how you liked it. 

Man I am hungry


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*Poppahobbs*

Sounds really good...


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

What a great idea!! I usually put corn flakes in a zip lock back and crunch em up with a rolling pin and use those in my breading for shrimp. But the cheezits are an awesome idea! I'm gonna try it on some fish. I'll let you know how it comes out. Thanks very much for the suggestion.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks GWF I know where my next batch of catfish are going!!
Sounds great I'll will try it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It sounds good and I intend to try it. Lately I have been keeping just a few and skinning them and grilling them whole with Papriki, Red&black Pepper, salt. About 12 min.for a 2lb and it's slap yo mama good.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

GWF just made it your way and the wife and i love it had a pot of beans and potato salad was great thanks love it.........


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks, I am going to try.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it is about as good as it gets, don,t hardly eat it fried any more. Thanks for trying.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Might just give that a try this weekend! Thanks!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

GWF tried you catfish recipe it was great!! Between this and Haute Pursuits
Catfish Supreme the catfish in Lake Conroe are going to be endangered.
Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds good i have done the same with boneless skinless chicken breast


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey cookie, just made it with chicken breast good stuff 1 good recide for any type of meat. Thanks to both of you...


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I have some flounder from last weekend will try them on this tomarrow evening.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

G.W.F. this stuff is great especially when the fish is fresh.Thanks again.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Want to make up the recipe, but on the crushed crackers the Ches-it brand do you get the cheese flavored or the white garlic flavored, or am I looking at the wrong crackers.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

CHEESE FLAVORED


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Kim, going to give a try


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Baking in the oven, great idea. I'll have to try it with chez-its and the parmesian. I've been frying them with crushed corn flakes for years. Never thought about baking. That'll make my wife happy, especially if it tastes too good to quit. Thanks.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Grab a box or bag of those big ol' salad croutons and add in with the corn flakes. But you can really kinda use what you like I have used pringle's and other kinds a chips. But everyone is right at the end of day everyone is hanging around the stove waiting and drooling.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tried the hot and spicy cheez-its they were excellant as well..


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Good recipe, i have alot of kitties but why stop now wife and i eat them once a week see you at Fayette.Coop


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

gwf, I told my wife about it Sat. and she brought back cheez-its that night. We had it for supper. We love it. I saw fishinsoldier tried it with the Hot n Spicy cheez-its and posted a pic. I've been looking for something I like that isn't fried (health, you know) and I'm a believer in butter (natural). I think I'm going to mix in some crushed corn flakes to try to make it a little crunchier. I'll let you know how it turns out. I won't eat as much fried fish now. Like you said, better make a lot 'cause no matter how much you make, there still won't be any leftovers.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

*perfect way to cook big cats*

Thanks for the recipe. I usually only use big channels or Blues for stew. After cooking some with the "Cheezit Recipe" , I know what how I'll be cooking the next ones!
They were GREAT ! Thanks for the tip.
Steve


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

*Good recipe with a couple of modifications*

I tried this recipe with a couple of small changes.

1) I used the hot & spicy cheeze its, this was just the right amount of heat.
2) I mixed yellow mustard with the butter.

One of the easiest and best tasting recipes I have come across.
Thanks!


----------

